# Photoshop tutorials



## naglaro00 (Jul 23, 2010)

I want to draw something on PS... but i don't know how to do it.
Can anyone link me to tutorials on how to draw, ink and vectorize images?
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nope i didnt google im lazy


----------



## WildWon (Jul 23, 2010)

www.good-tutorials.com is where i went to learn photoshop, and where i go for photoshop & illustrator tuts.

There's good schtuff round those parts.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 24, 2010)

deviantart is chock full of resources and tutorials. Sure, the place is universal; and I'm sure you've heard of it before, but the community is nice and large and chances are, you can find SOME kind of teaching tool.
I have gfx tutorials but I don't think that's what you're looking for.

Check around the digital painting gallaries. There are lots to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 24, 2010)

Videos are much better teachers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So here are my top PS Channels

tutvid.com
IceFlowStudios
montagical
------------
I should know because I use Photoshop for a year now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS CS5.


----------



## janouis (Jul 24, 2010)

If u want to learn vectors use Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw...


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 25, 2010)

To be honest I already know how ink/draw/etcetc but more knowledge = better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try Deviantart and good-tutorials.com
@Janouis: awrighty then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@IZ: internet is not being friendly right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vids wont load properly


----------

